# Possible spell enhancement changes



## torem13 (May 25, 2005)

I have been using EOM in a campaign for the last year and we have come up a few additions to the spell durations. I thought I would run them by everyone to get thoughts on game balance. 

Duration, night (5 MP) The duration lasts 8 hours.

Contingencies are now called triggers. 

Trigger, night (3 MP) The trigger last for 8 hours.

Area of effect. Using a cantrip on a area of effect spell adds 5 ft ot the radius. This can only be used once per spell and added to a spell with an area of effect of 10 ft radius or more. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## astriemer (May 25, 2005)

torem13 said:
			
		

> I have been using EOM in a campaign for the last year and we have come up a few additions to the spell durations. I thought I would run them by everyone to get thoughts on game balance.
> 
> Duration, night (5 MP) The duration lasts 8 hours.
> 
> ...




Why not "rest" instead of night? As it could occur at any time (though you need not be resting, so perhaps that isn't any better).

RW, indicated that the primary reason he didn't include the various durations was for simplicity, but I don't see that adding an 8 hour duration would add much complexity. It is pretty easy for a DM to say, whether or not something occurs during an 8 hour time span (like overnight as your descriptor implies, or during a normal "working" day (assuming adventurers only "work" 8 hour days as well)). I could see some "difficulties" coming up when you get into the twilight areas, but probably no more so than determining exactly when an hour is up. Balance-wise it seems like a resonable MP cost for the duration you are proposing.

So are you saying that you can add a cantrip effect to another spell for the increased area? If so, why not also let the cantrip increase duration and/or range? I think the purpose of cantrips is to let the mage do extremely simple magics more frequently rathar than considering them as partial MPs. I wouldn't say that it is unbalanced, but perhaps would be "unspiritual" (as in spirit of the rule).


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (May 26, 2005)

*Expanded Duration list...*

I forgot who I got it from, its buried in one of the threads from right after the Errata of LA came out:



			
				Alternate Durations said:
			
		

> Duration, Concentration (0 MP)
> Duration, Short (1 MP) - 10 minutes
> *Duration, ???? (2 MP) - 30 minutes
> Duration, Medium (3 MP) - 1 hour
> ...




Not sure about the cantrip option as most spells lists have something added by the cantrip.


----------



## Verequus (May 26, 2005)

This piece is also included in the FAQ - with the poster's name.


----------

